# Heading home to Chesapeake/VA Beach for this comming week



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

I am going home for this comming week and I was wondering if anyone knew of any rides in the Chesapeake or VA Beach area that I could get in on? I will be staying with my mom off of Shillelagh Rd in Chesapeake. I used to see riders ride down her road all of the time. 

Thanks,
Garry


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Premium said:


> I am going home for this comming week and I was wondering if anyone knew of any rides in the Chesapeake or VA Beach area that I could get in on? I will be staying with my mom off of Shillelagh Rd in Chesapeake. I used to see riders ride down her road all of the time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Garry


Check the TBARIDES.org web site.

The Fat Frogs in Chesapeake will be the most obvious choice for a starting point. 

All the evening rides have ended due to day light.

When do you hope to ride? Also what kind of milage and speed are you looking for?


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

Fat Frogs on Hanbury Rd. has group rides. All About Bikes on Battlefield Blvd. has rides too. At least one of AAB rides goes down Shillelagh rd. Bikebeat in Kempsville has weekend rides to Pungo.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for the suggestions guys. I got in touch with Fat Frogs and I went on a 21 miler with them yesterday morning, They are very nice people. I went ahead and had them tune up my bike and throw on a new chain while they were at it. I am back home in Tampa now.

Thanks again,
Garry


----------

